
How do you add periods when texting? - yumaikas
These are the methods I&#x27;m aware of:<p><pre><code>  - Tapping the space bar twice (I only recently learned of this)
  - Switching to another keyboard page for punctuation
  - or on phones with keyboards that support it, 
       using the period button next to the spacebar</code></pre>
======
Steko
I double space but this can occasionally be annoying when double spacing
serves another useful function (like in markdown) so I can imagine some people
do disable the shortcut. In that case (and if the keyboard doesn't show a
period on the first page) another method you could use would be to set up your
own text replacement macro (ios: settings, general, keyboards, text
replacement).

------
nickersthecat
Using the period button next to the spacebar (Android)

------
0x7fffffff
Switching to the punctuation page and hitting the period button (iPhone).

